# My favorite light



## jmateer (May 6, 2007)

Surefire 6P Defender

65 lumens + strike bezel = ouch


----------



## jmateer (May 6, 2007)

From top to bottom:

*Incandescent
*
Surefire 6P Defender

Surefire Z2 combat light with G7P Strike Bezel

Surefire E2D Defender
*
LED
*
Surefire E2L

Surefire E1L

Insight Typhoon

Mini Maglite with self made red lens


----------



## EV_007 (May 6, 2007)

Nice "tactical" collection you have there. 

How is the bezel on the Z2 compared to the 9P in terms on quality and overall solidness attatched to the head? I was considering converting my Z2 with that head.


----------



## jmateer (May 6, 2007)

It's a very solid bezel. I was wondering how it would hold up at first, but I've beat the crap out of the light and the bezel hasn't failed. I t hink surefire might of bought the design and modifyed it a bit, because there;s alot of similarities.


----------



## Patriot (May 7, 2007)

I really like how all your Surefires are placed within the "A" zone of that IPSC target....hehe. Oh yeah....nice little collection of lights you have there too. :twothumbs


----------



## sween1911 (May 8, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> I really like how all your Surefires are placed within the "A" zone of that IPSC target....hehe. Oh yeah....nice little collection of lights you have there too. :twothumbs



OH DUDE! How did I miss that? I shot IDPA for about a year. I should have recognized the backround!


----------



## defusion (May 8, 2007)

sween1911 said:


> OH DUDE! How did I miss that? I shot IDPA for about a year. I should have recognized the backround!


maybe you were so used to seeing them, you just took it for granted:laughing:


----------

